# Do you find the new Google black bar annoying?



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't particularly like it. I haven't done research concerning why they did it,
but I prefer the clean white look.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jun 28, 2011)

I like it only because it matches my OS theme. They should make the text white not grey.


----------



## Ace (Jun 28, 2011)

The contrast makes it more noticeable, and since it is useful, it's logical to bring attention to it. Effective web browsing, anyone?


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL. I don't have that black bar. It's still white.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't have it.

It wouldn't look bad with my Firefox persona though.


----------



## Izzy011 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't like it, i'm too used to it being white


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't help but wonder how much money they wasted planning and developing that, then programming it, and it doesn't make the slightest bit of difference. I can only assume it's to make it stand out more so the 'special' people (IE: chavs, etc, not people with genuine disabilities, unless you count being thick and ignorant as a disability) banging their faces into the keyboard in search of weed dealers in their area can have a slightly easier time.


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2011)

the truth is that for me is neutral as the majority of the searches i do ,i do it on the addres bar as firefox and chrome(especialy chrome) does a great job


----------



## Raika (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm using a black theme for Google (Firefox Stylish addon), so it doesn't really affect me much. :3 But still, it would be nice if they had the option of either all white or all black, it would look better.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope, don't have it. Maybe it's a setting in your Google Account?


----------



## Depravo (Jun 28, 2011)

I use a black iGoogle theme so this suits it perfectly.


----------



## Whizz (Jun 28, 2011)

I believe this is just part of their new look.






This is what my Google looks like now.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't dislike it, I just found it more confusing and out of place. It doesn't look right.
But it is better than Youtube updates.


----------



## prowler (Jun 28, 2011)

It's sexy and I hope Youtube follows.


----------



## Ace (Jun 28, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> It's sexy and I hope Youtube follows.


I'm pretty sure YouTube has. My brother's youtube theme is black, at  least >.>


----------



## dickfour (Jun 28, 2011)

I find Google annoying in general ever since they've started filtering search results. I use startpage, it's better, and it's private.


----------



## Langin (Jun 28, 2011)

Wut?! Where is my black bar?

-.-  noeeezzz I want this. I use the Dutch Google could that be the problem?


----------



## Whizz (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> Wut?! Where is my black bar?
> 
> -.-  noeeezzz I want this. I use the Dutch Google could that be the problem?



Nope, so do I.


----------



## Langin (Jun 28, 2011)

Whizz said:
			
		

> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats the problem then..

pff ehm I use Opera, I will try Chrome now.

Chrome is also White.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 28, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Can't help but wonder how much money they wasted planning and developing that, then programming it


It doesn't take somebody with 5 programming certifications to change some hex codes...

Anyways I don't have it.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 28, 2011)

It's white for me as well


----------



## Whizz (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know how they roll out updates to their lay-out, but for some reason I always get them early. Maybe it's random, based on your Google ID?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 28, 2011)

I know why you guys all hate it cuz ur

_


Spoiler



*RACIST*


_


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 28, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> I know why you guys all hate it cuz ur
> 
> _
> 
> ...



oh not the race card...

who know maybe disliking black is intrinsic in our culture
but beyond that i find it distracting, I guess I just used to pure white.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 28, 2011)

"#gbx3, #gbx4 {" in the CSS. Edit that and you can have whatever colour you like.
".gbz0l .gbts {" changes the selected colour in case you choose white again.

After this
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/stylish/

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/greasemonkey/ and http://userscripts.org/

There are a couple of google tweaking addons as well you might be able to abuse.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 28, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> "#gbx3, #gbx4 {" in the CSS. Edit that and you can have whatever colour you like.
> ".gbz0l .gbts {" changes the selected colour in case you choose white again.
> 
> After this
> ...



that's cool, didn't know I could do that.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Why is mine still white then? 

How odd indeed.

I kinda like the new one a bit, more noticable.


----------



## Langin (Jun 29, 2011)

Mine is black now!


----------



## Whizz (Jun 29, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> Mine is black now!



Did you get the entire new layout or just the bar?


----------



## Langin (Jun 29, 2011)

Whizz said:
			
		

> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it changed out of nothing. I stated up Google and my bar was black. It's just the bar I believe it is whats showed on the picture above.

Also I will post a picture of mine I have a perfect black theme for the bar.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

fufufu. i love it!


----------



## Sop (Jun 29, 2011)

It's OK. I liked the other one better on FireFox but I like the bar on Chrome.


----------



## person66 (Jun 29, 2011)

I like it, but I wish the other colour was blue instead of orange.


----------



## shortz1994 (Jun 29, 2011)

It's not the black bar that bothers me, it's google "beta".. 
unlike regular google, the titles are not in the black bar for beta.. i have to use the cog, to sign in, the find my gmail..grrr.. when in the regular google. it's in the black bar.. google "beta" just has the black bar with nothing.


----------



## wasim (Jun 29, 2011)

it was already there in Google.com ( not .in or the country you are in )
but it wasn't black ..... it was white with blue texts


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 29, 2011)

at least its not that bing shit

the era of 'white shit' ends as of now.
'black shit' is now in.
everyone, make your products black with orange to be a market dominator!


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 29, 2011)

I think its art.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh yes.
It looks so sexy.


----------



## Jasper07 (Jun 29, 2011)

dont like it, also dont like the new google pictures (or what ever it's called in english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) layout


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 29, 2011)

I think it looks horrible... I prefer a clean look, just like what they did with the google logo itself a few months ago, where they`ve removed the shadow of it.

Maybe they`ll make it customizable?!


----------



## Jasper07 (Jun 29, 2011)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> I think it looks horrible... I prefer a clean look, just like what they did with the google logo itself a few months ago, where they`ve removed the shadow of it.
> 
> Maybe they`ll make it customizable?!



removed the shadow? We still have the shadow here in the Netherlands...

But yea custumizable would be better.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't exactly care, I didn't even noticed it till sometime ago really.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 29, 2011)

I honestly hadn't noticed the change until I saw this thread. So I've put myself down as neutral.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

how do i make the black bar stay?


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 29, 2011)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> removed the shadow? We still have the shadow here in the Netherlands...


OK, maybe they didn`t remove the shadow altogether but it`s very discreet rather then the big one from before...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 29, 2011)

they did remove the shadow in the netherlands. not sure what time exactly but right now it's like the international version


----------



## Satangel (Jun 29, 2011)

Couldn't care less. It's only cosmetic and I doubt there won't be any extensions or options to remove that bar or change the colour.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't mind it. I'm only on the Google homepage for like 4 seconds at a time anyway.


----------

